# Bad Circuit Board?



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

It depends on who is responsible for what? If your responsibility ends at the supply and you have verified the correct voltage is present and can provide the current required to operate the gate, its not your problem. I have never had the luxury to pass a problem on to someone else. In most cases I would have been responsible for the operation. If it did not work it was my problem. Just my experience.

Find out where your responsibility stops and make clear to everyone what you find out. You can always call in someone to handle the controls and just pass on the bill.


----------



## Chryse (Jan 22, 2010)

What type of gate are you refering to? An actual gate that closes? When the power is off, and you have a voltage of 50V this is what is called potential energy. In the circuit board somewhere there is a short which is allowing power to bypass a normally open device. The circuit board guy needs to do his job and trace out what portion is bad on the circuitboard


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Chryse said:


> What type of gate are you refering to? An actual gate that closes? When the power is off, and you have a voltage of 50V this is what is called potential energy. In the circuit board somewhere there is a short which is allowing power to bypass a normally open device. The circuit board guy needs to do his job and trace out what portion is bad on the circuitboard


Potential energy? Mind explaining that to me? Seriously I want to know.
How do we know there is a short present, and how do we know we have NO contact being bypassed.

We have no idea what the problem is. It could be anything. Unless you are on site, how could anyone point out the problem?


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Conclusion*

Well. They brought 2 bad circuit boards. They brought 2 more next day and everything was fine. It's like people that call you and said they tried a brand new bulb..then you get there.....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bad circuit board*



Mike Guile said:


> We were on a job other day to make sure gates had 120V. Today Circuit Board guys show up and says our power is messed up cause his boards don't work. He said he had 50v on the neutral when breaker was off. The circuit was ran years ago in a rubber 16-4 cord with 2 - 120v circuits to supply 2 posts. We insisted it's phantom voltage since it disappears when both breakers are off and all other readings were nominal. He ran an ext cord from main panel to GFCI recep. and it didn't work off that either. We are getting blamed now. They say it's us, we say it's them. Power tools, lights, etc...all work off those receptacles.
> 
> Anyone else out there been blamed by control board guys? The owners of property are highly pissed and now ****z hittin the fan.


It isn't phantom voltage if it is gone when the power is off.


----------



## Chryse (Jan 22, 2010)

*Potential Energy*

What I mean by potential energy is pretty much the same thing that you would do if you did an ohm test on a resistor, capacitive proximity sensor(cps), or inductive proximity sensor (ips). 
Example, 

You have a motor that is not working. You are using single phase 120V power. You have hooked up in line with the motor, a CPS which reads plastic. When the CPS sees plastic it stops for one second then starts the motor again. 
The motor will not run.
You disconnect the motor and check resistance, and find the windings are good, hence the motor is good. You hook the motor back up again.
When you check the incoming power there is voltage across the hot and neutral side, but the motor still will not operate. You put a piece of plastic in front of the CPS, and the motor still will not operate. You turn the power on, and test the capacitive proximity sensor by putting the multimeter in parallel, and you get 120V across the CPS. What does that tell you?
That 120V with the power on is the potential energy that if the CPS were working correctly would be applied through the CPS, but since the CPS will not allow voltage to pass through it is considered open, thus bad. If the CPS reads infinity, then the CPS is shorted out and still thus bad.
You replace the CPS, and the motor starts to work again.


----------



## mutabi (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Circuit Board*

Same here


----------

